# Here is a novel idea...



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

How about creating an option in the TIVO software which the user can enable or disable which when enabled will:

Display the entire TIVO UI on an Apple iPad, iPod Touch and/or iPhone. So, the UI would no longer be displayed on the HDTV and the only thing that would be displayed on the HDTV would be soley what was being broadcast. (I would use a feature like this exclusively and perhaps even pay more money per month for it).

Allow the Apple iPad displayed TIVO UI to be aero-themed and allow the user to select among a few different themes.


----------



## Lazlo123 (Nov 7, 2006)

-1


----------

